# Offshore VEnice la



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

Fished offshore the last 8 days with all of them after wahoo. I always try to fish for whatever is biting the best. The first couple of days were kinda slow with a couple wahoo each day and then we started slamming them. On wed I had a father/son team and we popped 7 wahoo to 65 pounds with all of them biting on pink stretchs. We had the same group on thursday and we didnt land a single wahoo but we did have the excitement of catching a mako on a stretch. They also pulled the interesting feat of catching two amberjack on one braid marauder. 

After that on friday I had Keith and his crew down on teh 33 contender and we picked away at the fish all day. Teh first 14 hits were on teh stretch before we got a bite on a braid. Ended up that day with 11 wahoo to 72 pounds. 

I had a group in from ok and texas on sat/sun and while they were there for tuna the call was made to go after the biting wahoo. Saturday was kinda slow although we had 7 bites and converted them into 6 wahoo in teh box. Most of the fish were biting in dirty water.

On sunday we headed off in a different direction and first pass was a triple header. We bounced between 2 rigs the rest of the day and put 10 wahoo in the box along with two yf. One of the yf was about 70 pounds and was caught on a jig by John greschuk. Scott Lamb definitly had teh fish of the week though as he pulled in an 87 pound wahoo on a yozuri divebait.


I picked up a trip on the dock sunday afternoon and told them to meet me at 615 in the morning for some more wahoo action. First pass around the first rig was a triple header and it never slowed down from there. We put 10 in the boat before the guys decided they had enough meat and we headed to the house. It was a very rewarding week of good catching and good weather. Definitly needed that to break in the new year.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Good Lord Eddie, that is awesome way to go.:bowdown


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good golly capt! that is a good start...you guys slayed em'...cool shot of the mako and that last hoo looks like a big torpedo...nice job and heckuva a report...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Jesus I'm going to vomit!! Thats a wahoo whompin' right there! Awesome job


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What depth have you been getting most of your hoos in if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job Capt. Eddie! I am sending a friend your way so you can get him hooked up also!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Man another great haul of Hoo's. I am sure you made some great memories for the father and son. That alone was worth the trip . Congratulations again. Gene


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

god almighty.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job. I can here that drag screaming from here.:bowdown


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks like I need to clear out the piggy bank and give Eddie a call. Nice Haul.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW!


----------

